# Re-roofing or Recovery?



## SAMYELARJA (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a common question and a hard decision to make. 
First of all not all roofs can be recover, only tree tap shingles, and flat roofs. To recover a tree tap shingles first you or your contractor needs to evaluate the roof structure (sheeting, trusses) if the structure has rotted materials need to be replaced or the recover will not work well. Also need to repair all leaks and secure all penetrations. At this point is a good investment do a roof recovery instead to a re-roof. 
For a flat roof system, before do any recovery an engeneer has to provide a moisture test, if results are less or equal to the maximun allowed by the local building code, so a recovery will be a good choice. The next step is the same for tree tap shingles, first have to fix all leaks, secure penetrations, look for rotted structural materials and replace. 
At this point there are many differents options to do a recovery, can be Asphaltic materials(hot or cold applied) also exist elastomeric roof systems. This decicion has to be made according to the kind of building, cost, warranties, etc. the owner needs to evaluate from differents sources witch systme is more convenient. 
Samy Elarja


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

Tree Tap Shingles are so rare and valuable I would never tear them off.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Steep slope roofing, always tear off. EZ decision to make. Low slope roofing, if there is no trapped moisture you may recover or coat. If there is trapped moisture on a low slope then a tear off, or partial tear off will be necessary.

I've never heard of tree tap shingles. Sounds a bit like 3 tab shingles.


Obviously the post is a spam post and should be removed, but if not removed I do not want someone reading the dis-information and thinking it to be true.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not sure if it is Spam, but possibly just a challenge with the English Language.

Let's see?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I'm not sure if it is Spam, but possibly just a challenge with the English Language.
> 
> Let's see?
> 
> Ed


 It's spam because it is a poster with just one post, posting a website address.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

He can open a new thread then if and when he comes back then.

Ed


----------

